# Kleine Ellbogenschoner



## mister2 (15. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für meine Freundin Ellbogenschoner. Da sie recht dünne Arme hat, sind die bisher getesteten in S auch zu groß.
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für Schoner, die eher klein ausfallen oder in XS verfügbar sind?
Danke für eure Hilfe!

Alex


----------



## Perlenkette (15. März 2017)

Schaut Euch doch mal im Jugendbreich um; und auch in Freeridershops gibt es kleinere Größen. O´Neall z.B. produziert "durchgehend" von Kinder über Jugendliche und für Erwachsene.

Hier wäre z.B. noch etwas in 164: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-pad-ellbogenschoner-kinder-404198/wg_id-7533

Der Junior (174cm/50kg)  trägt Cube Action Team in xs (sind von BLISS produziert); die s passen eigentlich auch schon.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (27. März 2017)

Ion hat auch Kindergrössen und die sind identisch mir denen für Erwachsene. Und top!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. März 2017)

Habt ihr schon die E_Lite von ION ausprobiert?
Meine Freundin hat auch recht dünne Arme und trägt diese in S , fällt meiner Meinung nach klein aus.
Ich finde sie auch sehr bequem, trage sie allerdings in XL  als Frau


----------



## Lalyle (28. März 2017)

Oh, und ich muss mich korrigierien! Die Schoner die ich habe und auch mein Kind trägt sind die IXS Carve Evo. Gibts in allen möglichen Grössen und sind wirklich sehr bequem. Nicht ganz billig. Waren bei mir die einzig passenden, aber eher weil meine Oberschenkel offensichtlich direkt ob dem Knie zu fett sind. Mir sind alle anderen Knieprotektoren da zu eng gewesen. Oder dann am Knie viel zu weit.


----------



## stuk (14. April 2017)

Mein Frau  hat dazu auch einige probieren müssen.
Die ixs für Kinder waren in l noch deutlich zu klein, die ixs flow in s zu gross. Sind jetzt die carve von ixs in xs geworden.
Zuvor war sie an den Armen mit Inline Schonern und recht guten troy lee Schonern unterwegs.
Sollten aber dann softschoner mit "intelligenten" Schaum werden. Und da gibt es nicht so viele...
Die troy lee hardcase werden nun verkauft.


----------

